# 2016 f250 junk



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anybody had recourse with ford. I just purchased a truck solely for snow removal that broke down during my first use and first plow able event of the season (nyc blizzard). It has been at the dealer since and I am told it won't be in service until march. Since I have taken on the depreciation and liabilty of a new vehicle and essentilly missed what could be the entire winter season I am very frustrated. The vehicle is for commercial use so I believe I would not qualify for any consumer protection or lemon law. I would like ford to take the vehicle back. Could I have any chance if I retained a lawyer?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuel pump module which is on back order


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell them to take one of a truck on their lot.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

They wont. The situation is rediculous


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Find one of a wreck maybe?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if that would void the warrenty (which seem worthless anyways)


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

kagenewengland;2115223 said:


> I wonder if that would void the warrenty (which seem worthless anyways)


Also I would imagine it would be hard to find a new wreck. This module must be new to 2016 since it is not even in ford's inventory of parts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuel pump module or the driver? If just the pump module, the are on ebay.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

kagenewengland;2115220 said:


> They wont. The situation is rediculous


Have you tried asking a different dealer if they have it in stock?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes i have talked to many dealers, they are on national backorder.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

kimber750;2115232 said:


> Fuel pump module or the driver? If just the pump module, the are on ebay.


Yah nothing on ebay, besides it is my understanding you void your warranty if you do your own repairs; what do you mean by driver?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2115214 said:


> Has anybody had recourse with ford. I just purchased a truck solely for snow removal that broke down during my first use and first plow able event of the season (nyc blizzard). It has been at the dealer since and I am told it won't be in service until march. Since I have taken on the depreciation and liabilty of a new vehicle and essentilly missed what could be the entire winter season I am very frustrated. The vehicle is for commercial use so I believe I would not qualify for any consumer protection or lemon law. I would like ford to take the vehicle back. Could I have any chance if I retained a lawyer?


Did you make the first payment? The truck is not in your possession talk to your lender if you want to pass on the truck. If you made the first payment forget about it. What does commercial use have to do with consumer protection or lemon law. Unless maybe its a f-150. Does your truck have a plow package?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

No i did not make the first payment; if i dont soon there will be a mark on my credit. It does have a plow package. The truck is registered in MA; The lemon law in MA states it does not qualify vehicles used for commercial purposes. Fred should I contact Ford Credit and ask for amnesty on the first payment while we work on a resolution?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If you google it is just not ford problem. 

Kinda makes me think that if its like the same supplier like the airbags. 

It's totally BS when they continue building units while others are sitting waiting for parts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kagenewengland;2115315 said:


> No i did not make the first payment; if i dont soon there will be a mark on my credit. It does have a plow package. The truck is registered in MA; The lemon law in MA states it does not qualify vehicles used for commercial purposes. Fred should I contact Ford Credit and ask for amnesty on the first payment while we work on a resolution?


IMO it would be worth a call to a lawyer and Ford Credit.

Good to see that Furd is still screwing their customers. 

Reminds me of the Torqshifts back in '04-'05. Grenading all over the place due to the snap ring and\or planetary pins walking out. Hundreds or thousands of trucks sitting in dealer's lots waiting for new parts. All on national backorder. Dealers taking transmissions oot of trucks on their lots......and those transmissions grenading.

For some reason, since I usually seem to make not so brilliant decisions, I kept 2 old Dodges that year. Good thing, because I lost a month of work oot of 2 trucks in January. A busy January.

My BIL lemon lawed his second 6.7 after it was in the shop for close to 2 months waiting on 1 part. Why they couldn't take one off the production line, I'll never understand, but they wouldn't and didn't. Not sure if he had it registered to him or his company.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

That is total bunk. I used to work for a ford dealer, 11 years. We had situations like yours and the owner of the dealer would tell us, "take the part off of a new vehilcle and do it now". It got done. Your dealer principal sucks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2115315 said:


> No i did not make the first payment; if i dont soon there will be a mark on my credit. It does have a plow package. The truck is registered in MA; The lemon law in MA states it does not qualify vehicles used for commercial purposes. Fred should I contact Ford Credit and ask for amnesty on the first payment while we work on a resolution?


Yes, I assuming you hold a good credit rating if your with ford credit. Contact ford and tell them the NEW truck is not in your possession and it's financially difficult for your business. Are you driving one of the dealerships cars or did they leave you stranded? I don't think I would bother with a attorney right yet, It will be a little more difficult if you have one of the dealerships cars. But you need the truck for your business this is why you purchased it. Take a shot, Won't be the first time Ford had to give someone a new truck. Once you make that first payment you got no shot. Move quickly you don't want that blemish, Not payed as agreed. Even if they give you amnesty is a little less hardship. You still got factory warranty don't you? I know here the lemon law is more for used vehicles.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

You are in the same situation I was with my 03 F250 (remember what a reliable gem the first 6.0's were). It practically lived at the dealer and was constantly going back for drivability issues that Ford's "cure" for was a reflash. Finally, got fed up when they had to yank the engine with 6k miles on the truck to fix a oil leak at the pan. I too tried to lemon law the truck and was denied because the vehicle was used for commercial use. I couldn't believe it considering I still had Ford brochures from when I bought the truck touting its commercial capabilities. I wish you the best of luck. Out of the 24 months I owned the truck, it spent almost 6 weeks of that at the dealer. I ended up curing my problems by trading out of that truck for an 05 and specifically told my salesman that if I had the same luck with it that I did with my last truck, I was going to suffer a "brake malfunction" and park it in the middle of their showroom floor one night. He laughed thinking I was joking. The sales manager who overheard my comment and who had gotten to know me quite well over the past couple years assured him I was not. (-;


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Contact Ford Customer Care 800-392-3673. Open a claim with them. They will contact the dealer first. Tell the rep you want to be compensated for the payments while the truck is tied up in the shop. Most likely you will still have to pay, but they will send you a refund check for the amount you are requesting to be compensated.

I went through this with my last F350 which was only a week old and have a couple hundred miles on it. It ended up sitting in the shop for a week and then i got it back, but then the issue reoccurred. So back to the shop it went and when they could not find the issue and ended up having to pull the engine out which took even longer. It was a nightmare to say the least, but after talking to customer care and being compensated I was satisfied. You can also request an extended warranty as well. I had to do that on my diesel F550.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh great to hear! Hopefully this isn't a common issue. I'm good friends with our local dealer, let me try them. I used to work for the same dealer and we'd rob parts once in a while just to get customers back on the road.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Diesel or gasser


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

We have a Dodge dealership here in town that bought a newer ram 1500 at auto auction. The owners son was not watching the lights that determine what your buying. Meaning, Salvage, etc. The truck was loaded on truck to said dealership. The next morning they figured out that the truck was labeled a lemon by Dodge, Dodge sent there techs down to the dealership that had the truck and could not figure what was wrong with it. Ship it to action as a lemon was dodges decision on truck. Needless to say the dealership knew they could not come out of it and sold it. The women called Dodge and complained about the truck this is how she found out it was labeled a lemon. 

The family that owned this dealership was forced by dodge to close up, Dodge pulled there franchise could not do business. He lost probably 3 mill for the franchise he payed for and the property serves as a over flow lot for a another dealership. What a loss over greed on one sale. I don't trust none of them.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

The truck is gas and after talking to my office we apparently made the first payment. My fault for sleeping at the wheel; Cant get upset for my staff paying bills as due.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My 03 was at dealer for a total of 2 months my dealer made 2 payment for me 
I have bought over 20 trucks from him since then and yes he will take parts off other trucks to keep his customers working 
Think u need a new dealer


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

it took 10 months and 17 trips to dealer service but ford finally bought back my 03 with the 6.0. Lemon law requires you have the same issue more than 3 times before the lemon law will help you. It was a commercial use vehicle but I believe dealer assisted getting Ford to take it since they never figured it out. 

I also threatened the brake malfunction into the dealership and refused to leave service area after they told me some bs about parts on backorder. Eventually they took the egr out of one on the lot and stayed open past midnight to get me up and running. Truck was towed back 3 days later.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

That sucks to hear! But its not only Ford with problems, we had a 2013 GMC 3500HD Duramax dump with only 3000 miles that was at the dealer for 6 weeks waiting for parts. We bought the 2013 GMC and a 2013 Chevy 3500HD pickup at the same time, I have been at the dealer atleast once every 2 months with one truck or the other. Meanwhile of our 3 Fords only 1 has been in the shop since we bought the GMs, and that was our used and abused 99 F450 dump.

I know 2 of the local dealers (1 Dodge and 1 Ford) around here are know for taking parts off brand new vehicles on the lot to get customers back on the road. Hopefully it will work out for you in the end!


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

That sucks to hear! But its not only Ford with problems, we had a 2013 GMC 3500HD Duramax dump with only 3000 miles that was at the dealer for 6 weeks waiting for parts. We bought the 2013 GMC and a 2013 Chevy 3500HD pickup at the same time, I have been at the dealer atleast once every 2 months with one truck or the other. Meanwhile of our 3 Fords only 1 has been in the shop since we bought the GMs, and that was our used and abused 99 F450 dump.

I know 2 of the local dealers (1 Dodge and 1 Ford) around here are know for taking parts off brand new vehicles on the lot to get customers back on the road. Hopefully it will work out for you in the end!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2115625 said:


> The truck is gas and after talking to my office we apparently made the first payment. My fault for sleeping at the wheel; Cant get upset for my staff paying bills as due.


Oh well, You can't be late that will crush you today. I have seen them take parts off new one and the other guys are claiming the same thing. Who told you they will not take the parts off a new truck. Service writer or Service Manager?

I would still talk to ford credit, Have dates when it was brought in and expected time for the dealership to have it. We all want to try to be reasonable, Ask to talk to the General Manager, If he sees it your way the service dept has to do what he tells them to do. This suxs I'm afraid I'd be a thorn in there side. Good Luck.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

What dealer are you using?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would go to another dealer, this is bs


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

You need a Trunk Monkey....


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

I purchased the truck at Portsmouth Ford in New Hampshire, but it is currently abandoned at Bayridge Ford in Brooklyn New York; Neither of the dealers have been too helpful. The part that makes me sick is the sander is full of salt and the truck is covered in salt and residue. I still have a 86, 88, and 95 ford in my snow fleet that have zero rust because I am crazy about undercoating, washing, and oiling. I asked if I could pay any fee to have the truck washed and they said no problem they will wash it for free (once it is fixed in March).


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

kagenewengland;2116515 said:


> I purchased the truck at Portsmouth Ford in New Hampshire, but it is currently abandoned at Bayridge Ford in Brooklyn New York; Neither of the dealers have been too helpful. The part that makes me sick is the sander is full of salt and the truck is covered in salt and residue. I still have a 86, 88, and 95 ford in my snow fleet that have zero rust because I am crazy about undercoating, washing, and oiling. I asked if I could pay any fee to have the truck washed and they said no problem they will wash it for free (once it is fixed in March).


Give Gabrielli Truck a call.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2116515 said:


> I purchased the truck at Portsmouth Ford in New Hampshire, but it is currently abandoned at Bayridge Ford in Brooklyn New York; Neither of the dealers have been too helpful. The part that makes me sick is the sander is full of salt and the truck is covered in salt and residue. I still have a 86, 88, and 95 ford in my snow fleet that have zero rust because I am crazy about undercoating, washing, and oiling. I asked if I could pay any fee to have the truck washed and they said no problem they will wash it for free (once it is fixed in March).


Very Kind of them, You can wash the truck yourself when fixed, Have you started any fires? Salt in the spreader is proof of the bind you could possibly be in without your new commercial and plow prep. truck you bought from Ford.

You got give them a little pressure. Those guys will blow smoke and move on to the next BS story. They going to tell everybody they don't want to take parts off a new one.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

A buddy at works friend had a similar situation, different manufacturer, they did not want to fix his problem, he made several phone calls to corporate still nothing , so he turned to there Facebook page and ripped them a new a$$ the next day they called him and he got his truck fixed the very next day. To the o p make sure when you get a survey from the corporation you ripp them apart assuming ford has those types of survey its called csi or customer service index good luck with your truck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rjigto4oje;2116597 said:


> A buddy at works friend had a similar situation, different manufacturer, they did not want to fix his problem, he made several phone calls to corporate still nothing , so he turned to there Facebook page and ripped them a new a$$ the next day they called him and he got his truck fixed the very next day. To the o p make sure when you get a survey from the corporation you ripp them apart assuming ford has those types of survey its called csi or customer service index good luck with your truck


Ya and they get paid bonus on CSI, That's why the sales people try to give you a bone to fill out the survey when closing the deal.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

FredG;2116689 said:


> Ya and they get paid bonus on CSI, That's why the sales people try to give you a bone to fill out the survey when closing the deal.


If I remember right you may get more than 1 survey. Hit them in the wallet . Like they are doing to the o p


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rjigto4oje;2116704 said:


> If I remember right you may get more than 1 survey. Hit them in the wallet . Like they are doing to the o p


I agree, If the buyer gets two CSI reports on one dealership is news to me. This would mean you are contradicting your first CSI report. I'm just pointing out how the whole sales staff receives these bonus from Ford. Your either completely honest and reasonable or coning buyers with a bone at closing. Sales staff meetings they promote this behavior. I have friends and family in the automobile franchise business. The whole nature of the business is commission and bonus based. Without figuring a way to get it all you could fail in your earning. Sad but this is reality and how this works.

I would threaten the sales dept with a bad report where the truck was bought if not submitted. You sold me a truck with my business equipment on it and it is not in your possession or in service. The service, fiance dept are part of that report as well as sales. The general manager is all part of it. Be blunt threaten to get into there pockets like you said. Put the thorns to them if the VP or GM don't want to lose that bone they will dance.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a new $95,000 escalade and that thing is nothing but problems. Before I got it home the rear lift gate was broke and the door panel wasn't lined up with the body. Ok i got it fixed. Not more that a week went by and the DVD player quit. Ok no big deal I got it fixed. I went on a trip to Rochester mn the nav quit working GREAT in a fricken city I've never been to. Now I'm pissed. Got almost home and the cruise quit working. Now my blood is boiling. To this day the cruise works when it wants to and GM will not buy it back and no one has a fix for it! PERFECT I said $95,000 POS I said. My blood is boiling even more now. It has over 2500 miles in trips back and fourth to dealerships and still doesn't work. Cadillac customer service is horse **** to. I can't use my Cadillac maintenance plan at my GM dealership either. WTF is going on. Build them as fast as you can cuz ppl will buy them. Don't worry about quality work boys just get them done. Anyway I'm done venting.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

R&J Whitetails;2116979 said:


> I have a new $95,000 escalade and that thing is nothing but problems. Before I got it home the rear lift gate was broke and the door panel wasn't lined up with the body. Ok i got it fixed. Not more that a week went by and the DVD player quit. Ok no big deal I got it fixed. I went on a trip to Rochester mn the nav quit working GREAT in a fricken city I've never been to. Now I'm pissed. Got almost home and the cruise quit working. Now my blood is boiling. To this day the cruise works when it wants to and GM will not buy it back and no one has a fix for it! PERFECT I said $95,000 POS I said. My blood is boiling even more now. It has over 2500 miles in trips back and fourth to dealerships and still doesn't work. Cadillac customer service is horse **** to. I can't use my Cadillac maintenance plan at my GM dealership either. WTF is going on. Build them as fast as you can cuz ppl will buy them. Don't worry about quality work boys just get them done. Anyway I'm done venting.


Man, I REALLY hope you're dyslexic and you meant to type $59,000.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

derekslawncare;2116990 said:


> Man, I REALLY hope you're dyslexic and you meant to type $59,000.


No they're easily 90k now. You can get over 115k for a loaded Plantium


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

derekslawncare;2116990 said:


> Man, I REALLY hope you're dyslexic and you meant to type $59,000.


Yea have you seen how much they cost. aparently not. If they were $59000 I'd of bought 2 of them so I could drive the other one while the other sat at the shop to get fixed


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

A new Tahoe is pushing 80k. Getting wacky out there.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Yea it's getting stupid. We should quit buying these expensive vehicles cuz all it's doing is driving the market up on all of them


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Wtf 95k for a escalade when did they start rapping them in gold.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

rjigto4oje;2117040 said:


> Wtf 95k for a escalade when did they start rapping them in gold.


In 2015 lol


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

derekslawncare;2116990 said:


> Man, I REALLY hope you're dyslexic and you meant to type $59,000.


MSRP $83,210 Average Price Paid $78,449 Thats plain jane!


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

ThatGuySnowPlow;2117047 said:


> MSRP $83,210 Average Price Paid $78,449 Thats plain jane!


Yea that a stripped down one "luxury" edition. Then u have preamium and platinum edition


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

derekslawncare;2116990 said:


> Man, I REALLY hope you're dyslexic and you meant to type $59,000.


:laughing: What happened to 25K 30K. I think us older guys need a reality check or somethings wrong. Denali 80K plus. My Nephew just bought one. He's a good earner but Dam!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I do know anything new I looked at useful or pleasure is in the $60K"s. In this area 60's will get you some nice land and decent home.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

R&J Whitetails;2117003 said:


> Yea it's getting stupid. We should quit buying these expensive vehicles cuz all it's doing is driving the market up on all of them


Kia and Hyundai hopefully will slowly make are market to be more competitive. Euro cars there crushin. Volvo, Audi etc. Your not really comparing a apple for apple, But the Price and the high mile warranty's are inviting for the most part to the average new car Buyer. Lexus or High end Toyota works for me.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

its not about the sticker price. its all about the lease payment .ill bet most of those high end car are leased. my brother has a new lexus suv his buy payments are 1500 a months


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CARDOCTOR;2117198 said:


> its not about the sticker price. its all about the lease payment .ill bet most of those high end car are leased. my brother has a new lexus suv his buy payments are 1500 a months


$1500 per mo.?? There is no residual left in leasing they could only add to your lease. What's your bro. a Doctor or Lawyer? I could see a $2 to $250. for some transpo. $1500.00 I need a deed. :laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

CARDOCTOR;2117198 said:


> its not about the sticker price. its all about the lease payment .ill bet most of those high end car are leased. my brother has a new lexus suv his buy payments are 1500 a months


A lot of people actually pay cash for them. Well the people that can actually afford them.

Even a Tahoe is over 50k now. If you need 3rd row seats cheapest I know of is the explorer.

I'm looking at new trucks today. Xl crew cab is going to be 35k. 42 if I want a diesel


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Is this a common problem that I should be worried about. I purposely bought a 2016 6.2 gasser because the ford-truck forums raved about the reliability of this setup. I don't plow with it but I do tow my 14000# fifthwheel with it in the summer. I would hate to break down 700 miles from home with this type of problem. Is this problem only in the 2016 models?


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Hedgehog;2117308 said:


> Is this a common problem that I should be worried about. I purposely bought a 2016 6.2 gasser because the ford-truck forums raved about the reliability of this setup. I don't plow with it but I do tow my 14000# fifthwheel with it in the summer. I would hate to break down 700 miles from home with this type of problem. Is this problem only in the 2016 models?


I wouldn't worry much... First I ever heard of it...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hedgehog;2117308 said:


> Is this a common problem that I should be worried about. I purposely bought a 2016 6.2 gasser because the ford-truck forums raved about the reliability of this setup. I don't plow with it but I do tow my 14000# fifthwheel with it in the summer. I would hate to break down 700 miles from home with this type of problem. Is this problem only in the 2016 models?


 Don't know other manufacturers are having this part issue to. If it's common it will be the first I heard of it. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cbservicesllc;2117327 said:


> I wouldn't worry much... First I ever heard of it...


Don't worry much aboot a national backorder?


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2117464 said:


> Don't worry much aboot a national backorder?


Of a part that I've never heard of failing before this one forum post

Besides, like I always say with anything, dealer support is key... I've had dealers pull parts off of new equipment or vehicles to get me back on the road...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a worry for the OP, For the upper poster that was wondering if the part failure is common not yet or to anybody's knowledge. A national back order should spark some concern. Auto Manufactures have closed enough parts manufactures around here.

Over the years we all no parts take longer to get now, Some executive dropped the ball somewhere. Parts off new vehicles was never promoted this does not mean the OP got to wait 30 days for his 2016 F250. Dealers have overflow lots and will not miss one part to get the OP in service. IMO this truck should of been fixed with orders from Ford. The assembly line at ford did not stop there for they should have parts. Go tell your clients, I can't service the part for my 2016 truck are on a national back order. I know most have backup.

Most guys buying new truck are buying them to avoid this situation not create it. How about worrying about the trucks that are sold not future sales..Would of been better off with a old truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cbservicesllc;2117531 said:


> Of a part that I've never heard of failing before this one forum post
> 
> Besides, like I always say with anything, dealer support is key... I've had dealers pull parts off of new equipment or vehicles to get me back on the road...


Are you a Ford dealer? Mechanic? In the supply chain?

Do you think the OP is lying?


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Dealership mentality on repairs especially under warranty etc. Didn't buy it here? Well.......Back of the line.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

hosenfeffer;2117700 said:


> Dealership mentality on repairs especially under warranty etc. Didn't buy it here? Well.......Back of the line.


:laughing: How did you know? 100% right.Thumbs Up


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

FredG;2117829 said:


> :laughing: How did you know? 100% right.Thumbs Up


Well I also went to Portsmouth Ford (the dealer I purchased from) and requested them to find a fuel pump module being as I was stranded in NYC and could not give a **** either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kagenewengland;2117849 said:


> Well I also went to Portsmouth Ford (the dealer I purchased from) and requested them to find a fuel pump module being as I was stranded in NYC and could not give a **** either.


Well, don't worry about it, it's not really well known problem so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2117653 said:


> Are you a Ford dealer? Mechanic? In the supply chain?
> 
> Do you think the OP is lying?


Never said or insinuated the OP was lying... Just responded back to another poster that asked if he should be worried...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2117849 said:


> Well I also went to Portsmouth Ford (the dealer I purchased from) and requested them to find a fuel pump module being as I was stranded in NYC and could not give a **** either.


Bro, The truck should of been towed to where you purchased it if within a reasonable distance. The dealership you bought from has money to lose with a bad CSI report etc. You could of started with the salesman and worked your way up to all his big brothers that could handle it.

Not to be blunt but I have seen some pretty good advise. Have you attempted any of it? Not suggesting to be unreasonable but if you don't put some effort into this problem leave it were it's at and deal with it. If it was my truck I would of been there where you purchased it with the tow truck and would of wanted it fixed shortly. This is the nature of the industry, No fire under there butts they will not dance. Get a little tough I'm sure it will work for you.

Again, Start with your salesman and work your way up to GM. It probably won't get to the VP. Forget the lemon law and the commercial truck. This repair has nothing to do with plowing or spreading etc. That bad CSI report could hurt the sales staff monthly earnings at the end of the month. Call your salesman and ask him what he and the sales manager or GM is intending to do about it in a hurry. You are a valuable buyer to them ford pays them big money to get you to finance with them. How many cash buyers you think they have? Cash deals suck to them there no commissions to be earned. Cry your going broke with out your service truck. :crying: Its not that big of a deal to pull that part off and get you back in service, Winter is not over yet.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok i am working on it (since i have nothing better to do lol). The truck broke down 300 miles away from the purchasing dealer so that tow might of been a little challenging. I am fileing a claim with Ford today and I conveniently just got a survey in my inbox.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2117992 said:


> Ok i am working on it (since i have nothing better to do lol). The truck broke down 300 miles away from the purchasing dealer so that tow might of been a little challenging. I am fileing a claim with Ford today and I conveniently just got a survey in my inbox.


I said reasonable distance to tow, Okay that's out. You have your amo with the survey. If your wide open with business don't sweat it. Just having something better to do meaning chasing women etc. won't cut it. :laughing:


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

kagenewengland;2117992 said:


> Ok i am working on it (since i have nothing better to do lol). The truck broke down 300 miles away from the purchasing dealer so that tow might of been a little challenging. I am fileing a claim with Ford today and I conveniently just got a survey in my inbox.


Wouldn't hurt to call FMCC and tell them what's going on with your truck. I wouldn't be one bit surprised if they defer your payments without any penalties until you have your truck back. In my experience, FMCC is THE BEST lender I have ever worked with for auto loans!


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I would post over on ford-trucks.com there is a woman by the name of crystal that works for ford customer service that monitors that site and she seems to be very helpful. She PMed me several times when I was getting the run around from ford on my 17 week delivery time on my 2016. It's worth a shot.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

beanz27;2120910 said:


> Any update?


So far just the run around. I put in a claim with ford customer care with no correspondence in over a week and i have been playing phone tag with the dealer i purchased from. I hope to have some time to pursue this hard next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kagenewengland;2122905 said:


> So far just the run around. I put in a claim with ford customer care with no correspondence in over a week and i have been playing phone tag with the dealer i purchased from. I hope to have some time to pursue this hard next week.


Unbelievable.............


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

kagenewengland;2122905 said:


> So far just the run around. I put in a claim with ford customer care with no correspondence in over a week and i have been playing phone tag with the dealer i purchased from. I hope to have some time to pursue this hard next week.


I believe when you first call them the customer care regional manager has 24-48 hours to get back to you but in your case it has been longer so I would definitely call them back.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, I can not believe this is happening. Good old ford CS.


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

I would pay for the 300 mile tow and get it out of that dealership. It's going to come out of there with more dents and dings than a cab in Manhattan. NYC people have no respect for other peoples property.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

I just got the survey in the mail today in reference to my purchasing experience. I know everyone says hit them where it hurts, but I actually feel bad because I liked the salesman and the purchasing experience. The salesman says it is out of his hands and beyond his authorization. I will think about this before I respond.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kagenewengland;2123455 said:


> I just got the survey in the mail today in reference to my purchasing experience. I know everyone says hit them where it hurts, but I actually feel bad because I liked the salesman and the purchasing experience. The salesman says it is out of his hands and beyond his authorization. I will think about this before I respond.


Even the sale of the truck is out of his hands. All deals have to be approved by a sales manager or General manager unless you gave them full sticker price. He just might try to get it back in his hands and his superiors when they no you are going to bash them. And if you did you would not be unreasonable without resolve of your situation. Have a short conversation with your salesman and apologize to him but you have no choice but to give the sales staff a bad review for making no effort to help you out. Out of his hands is BS.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

My dad bought a Mustang that had several warranty problems just after the lemon law had expired on the car. He finally said enough is enough and our local dealer offered to either give the max warranty plan at no cost if he wanted to keep the car or would buy the car back at retail price and sell him any vehicle he wanted off the lot at dealer cost. I would push your purchasing dealer for a similar deal if they have another truck that would fit your needs and make them sit on the broken truck until Ford decides to push parts out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kagenewengland;2123455 said:


> I just got the survey in the mail today in reference to my purchasing experience. I know everyone says hit them where it hurts, but I actually feel bad because I liked the salesman and the purchasing experience. The salesman says it is out of his hands and beyond his authorization. I will think about this before I respond.


To a certain extent I can understand that Ford is screwing the dealers with this kind of crap. However, you bought the truck from THAT dealer and sales rep. If he isn't willing to do anything other than say "it's out of my hands" then he deserves a crappy review.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is my question and not trying to stir the pot at all. Is the dealer 100 percent sure it is the fuel pump module, in which I assume is the whole pump assembly. I have seen a lot of armchair diagnoses and when comes time to put the part in when they take other stuff apart it becomes a completely different problem. I just hope that when the sander was put on that nobody drilled anything or anywhere they should not have. I worked for a dealer for 10 years and have seen body companies crush wire harnesses and then bring an electical issue back to the dealer. Good luck. Let us know what is happening.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TJS;2123769 said:


> Here is my question and not trying to stir the pot at all. Is the dealer 100 percent sure it is the fuel pump module, in which I assume is the whole pump assembly. I have seen a lot of armchair diagnoses and when comes time to put the part in when they take other stuff apart it becomes a completely different problem. I just hope that when the sander was put on that nobody drilled anything or anywhere they should not have. I worked for a dealer for 10 years and have seen body companies crush wire harnesses and then bring an electical issue back to the dealer. Good luck. Let us know what is happening.


If there's a national backorder for the part, it would kinda make sense.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;2123777 said:


> If there's a national backorder for the part, it would kinda make sense.


Right Mark. That is my point. Hopefully for the OP, the dealer is not making assumptions and just armchair diagnosing it cause of other trucks have an issue and the part is on national backorder. I can't tell you how many good parts that the Ford rep had inspected and were charged back to the dealer(part and warr labor) for similar scenarios. Hoping for the best for the OP though.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

TJS;2123769 said:


> Here is my question and not trying to stir the pot at all. Is the dealer 100 percent sure it is the fuel pump module, in which I assume is the whole pump assembly. I have seen a lot of armchair diagnoses and when comes time to put the part in when they take other stuff apart it becomes a completely different problem. I just hope that when the sander was put on that nobody drilled anything or anywhere they should not have. I worked for a dealer for 10 years and have seen body companies crush wire harnesses and then bring an electical issue back to the dealer. Good luck. Let us know what is happening.


Yes and if they did make a error in Diagnoses, This would only add heat to the fire. I'm sure the OP would want the issue resolved even if it was caused by adding equipment still has to be repaired.
It is what it is, Just needs to be resolved.


----------

